# Weight Chart---20 weeks



## lgahr (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a weight question for you experienced Chihuahua people--I never really thought a lot about size....I was more interested in less grooming and constant companion type dog. The breeder stated she thought my dog would be in the 3.5 lb range. I sort of thought this was a low estimate.....most people think the tinier the better. I know I made a mistake over-feeding my old dog but I have been feeding free choice and Lola is still right on the mark on the weight chart for 3 1/2 pounds. 20 weeks and 38 ounces--NOW my concern is: does this sound like a teacup? What do I need to worry about with a puppy so tiny? She loves to rough house and runs around like the Mad Hatter when she gets the chance. I wanted to go to obedience classes but the local classes are taught by a Shultz Hund instructor -- am worried that might be too aggressive...... Honestly, I am worried that I will not be as cautious as I might need to be with one so tiny. My old yorkie was six/seven pounds and a real chubby girl and we did fine but Lola is so delicate I am worried. She is doing flying leaps off the ottoman now and bouncing off the back of the couch. Can she break a leg being so active? Are broken bones common? Am I being ridiculous? Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Teacup is a term used to sell runts usually - because people want the smallest chi they can find. Her weight sounds fine and will go up gradually. just watch her closely round the house. My two are always trying to jump off of things - sometimes they can which is fine but sometimes I stop them because they may hurt their leg. jack jumped off my knee once onto a hardwood floor and limped for a couple of minutes. Just be vigilant x


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I have not seen too many broken bones with chihuahuas but I see alot with Italian Greyhounds. 

Shultz Hund , Is this the same Hund as in some of the Top winning show Chihuahuas?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think she means schutzhund (spelling?) which is a guard dog/police dog training. They do obedience, tracking, agility, etc. AND bite work! But I'm sure they wouldn't do that with a Chi. However, I'd probably look for an instructor who does companion dog training instead of schutzhund.

I think she sounds very healthy and lively and I probably wouldn't worry too much about being real overprotective with her. If she was real delicate and fragile, then I would be careful about not letting her jump off furniture, etc. I pretty much gave up on not letting Brody jump off stuff. He's impossible to stop!

As for a "teacup", that is a term that unscrupulous breeders use to sell their runts. They want to get as much money as possible and so they label them teacups to do that. You don't want to use that term. There's no such thing as a teacup. There are just chihuahua's in all weight ranges. Some are bigger or smaller than others.

Brodysmom


----------



## lgahr (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.....I think I probably just needed some reassurance. We are so rough and tumble out here. When Lola and I wake up in the morning I enjoy watching her slowly stretch and start to motivate but I rub her belly and stroke her little match stick legs and she is just soooooooo little compared to anything I have ever known. She was not the smallest in her litter.....she was one of the larger ones and very robust. When I see her jump on the ottoman and into the recliner then run up on my husband to chew at his collar and buttons she looks like a gnat attacking a giant. She certainly does not realize she is so tiny. I think I feel guilty for treating her like a "dog" sometimes instead of the diva. I hope I am going to get past all this worrying!!! Time for a second one so I won't have time to fuss!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with the above and would like to add that I have a 3 lb and a 2 lb 8 oz guys that are full grown and all boy. They both leap off of couches and Chibi was falling off the couch when he was just 1 lb and they are very resiliant (sp?) little guys. I wouldnt worry much. My Yoshi is a very stout 3 lbs and Chibi is very petite boned and they both do fine


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

my wee zac is nearly 5 months and is quite skinny he weighs in at 4lb 3oz is this ok for his age if anyone has any advise plz let me know 

thanks mandy zac and honey pie


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It sounds fine for his age. Different Chihuahua lines grow differently and some mature faster than others. Some will not thicken up until much later in life. At 5 months your guy has plenty of time to fill out As long as he is eating well and there are no stomach issues with your little guy then he is developing the way he should


----------



## hwrios (Dec 16, 2013)

My dog Buddy was the runt of his litter, and only 1 lb when we brought him home. BUT, around 3 months old he had a major growth spurt and is now charting to weigh about 5-5 1/5 lbs. So, not all of them that start out small stay that small. 

I was also terrified when we brought him home that he would fall off the couch and get hurt (I don't know how he managed to climb up the couch in the first place, but he wouldn't stop). Honestly I think part of it is because when they are little, the bones aren't even fully formed and a lot of it is still cartilage and still "soft". The same thing is true for human babies, which is why toddlers manage to fall constantly and rarely break bones. My niece once had her fingers SLAMMED in a door, and they were flattened (seriously, flattened) for hours and slowly returned to normal! 

So, my theory is to let them explore and do things and "stunts" within reason and try not to be overprotective. They need to learn how to land on their feet and climb and not fall. Either that or you will have to be overprotective for their entire lives, and that could be a long time!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This is a very old thread from 2009.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

omg... it totally is...


----------

